# TV Licence



## Odessa (22 Jan 2004)

Hi,

I have just purchased an appartment and I have two TV's in it, do I need two TV licences and how much does a TV licence cost?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (22 Jan 2004)

You need one TV license. €152.


----------



## Odessa (22 Jan 2004)

Thanks 'O'


----------



## rainyday (23 Jan 2004)

Just found out recently that you can pay your TV licence by monthly direct debit to credit card account, to ease the cashflow pain of the up-front payment.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (23 Jan 2004)

www.anpost.ie/personal/pe...ences.html


----------



## Murt10 (24 Jan 2004)

Probably a bit dishonest but I always let my licence go a month overdue and then buy a new 12 month licence thereby getting a free month. 

In order to salve my consience I then take 1/12 of the licence fee and pass it back to the Government by way of the publican. 

It's like drinking free beer paid for by RTE.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (24 Jan 2004)

I'm surprised that works since I thought that they checked your details (name, address etc.) and know that it's a renewal applicable from the renewal date and not the purchase date if later...


----------



## Murt10 (24 Jan 2004)

No. I have had no trouble. If they asked any questions I would tell them it was a new application and give my Sp's maiden name or something. As long as there is a TV licence in the house I don't think An Post will be too worried and if everyone in the country boughttheir licence every 13 months I think they would be over the moon.

Murt


----------



## rainyday (24 Jan 2004)

> Probably a bit dishonest


No - It's definitely dishonest.


----------



## davelerave (24 Jan 2004)

i didnt pay mine yet ,i've never left it this late before but i want to see how many reminders i can collect.they're getting worse too 'they know who i am and they're coming to get me'


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (25 Jan 2004)

Wait long enough and it could cost you €634 or €1,269...


----------



## davelerave (25 Jan 2004)

ya i better pay monday.


----------



## daltonr (26 Jan 2004)

> No - It's definitely dishonest.



Isn't it just a variation of the Governments tactic of increasing taxes immediately after the budget (On Fuel, Ciggies, Drink etc), but waiting a few weeks to introduce benefits?

Murt is just following the example of his leaders.   

-Rd


----------



## rainyday (26 Jan 2004)

The key difference is that (regardless of whether you agree with the issue or not), the Govt is democratically elected to rule and set the legislation around these things. Murt is not.


----------



## Aphrodite (26 Jan 2004)

*Pay up you cluts.*

Hey  Murt, Nice one  !

You can also go down to your corner shop, wait until  the  shop assistant isn't looking  and then  slip some chocolate bars into your pocket and as long as  you're not caught, it's ok  -right !

All I can  say  is  that  its  pretty damm sad that there's so  many petty  criminals  around.

Have a nice day (not)


----------



## icantbelieveitstaken (26 Jan 2004)

*Pay up you cluts.*

Have to agree with our godess of love on this one, you'll be mugging old ladies next before graduating onto actually physically robbing the post office next, give it up Murt ol bean this is how John Gilligan started. 
Of course it goes without saying that I also backup rainday's assertion that those paragons of moral rectitude we elected in the dail (whose criminal activites set new records evrey week) have every right to pull such stunts whereas the man on the street should be (and is) locked up for failure to pay a tv licence.
Don't fight the power Murt, roll over and have your tummy scratched while they pick your pocket at the same time.


----------



## daltonr (26 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

OH! come on now people let's all lighten up.
No-one is saying that Murt's behaviour is to be admired,
but it's not worth higher blood pressure either is it?

Rainyday, I never said the government didn't have the right to do what they do, nor did I say Murt had a right (or was right) to do what he does.

I just said that those in charge set an example and we can hardly be too surprised if the public follow that example.  That's a fact (regardless of whether you agree with the issue or not).

We Irish are chancers.  As a people we'll chance anything.  But you don't have to look too far for examples of where we learn this trait.  

How about holding back spending to build up a war chest so that they can splurge in advance of the next General Election?
Sounds very similar to Murt's tactic.

If violent movies and games make viewers more violent, how do you think we Irish can watch the news each night without becomming corrupt.

Poor Murt is the real victim in all of this.  He deserves our sympathy and support.  

-Rd


----------



## rainyday (26 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

Maybe you've put the cart before the horse, RD. Maybe the Govt acts like it does because it knows/thinks that many Irish people are chancers too, so they may as well join them.

As I've said before, we get the Govt we deserve.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

Maybe if RTE broadcast dramatisations of AAM arguments such as this people would be more willing to pay the license fee? George Clooney could play me for example...

:lol


----------



## daltonr (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

Oh dear.  My tongue in cheek remark has yet again turned into a political debate, which I must win or else Rainyday will become the AAM Alpha Male.  

Rainyday,  Isn't it the policy of the current opposition that politicians must be held to a higher standard than the general public?  It seems every time a politician makes even a slight mistake there are calls for resignation.  No-one would dare suggest that a private citizen should resign after making a mistake.

So, based on that opposition policy, I'm assuming that politicians have an obligation to overcome their natural tendancy to be chancers, while Murt as a private citizen is not under as much of an obligation.

Murt!  I swear to god, If I get you out of this with your reputation intact I'm sending you a bill for Barristers fees.

Apparently in "AAM the Movie", I'll be played by Rob Lowe.

spjcaps.tripod.com/ww.html

 

-Rd


----------



## icantbelieveitstaken (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

Ask About Money Alpha Male
AAMAM 
or MAMAA backwards,
MaMaa sounds just like the noise rainyday makes as he throws his toys out of the pram whenever a poster doesn't adhere to the exact letter of the law no matter how small or petty the law.


----------



## daltonr (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

Now you see, that was personal, and as the Alpha Male I'm going to have to punish you.

-Rd


----------



## icantbelieveitstaken (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

meekly submits while making concilliatory gestures ....

but with respect I'd have thought that your reference to rainyday wishing to be the alphamale started the "personalisation" ball rolling, you gave form to the description whereas I suggested a voice.


----------



## rainyday (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

Hi RD - Does that mean that you have already awarded yourself the 'Alpha Male' position? Was this a Saddam-type election with a 98% turnout and just one name on the ballot? Anyway, enjoy the chest-thumping and the grunting....

The concept of private citizens resigning just went right over my head - What are they resiging from? And yes, some of the 'we object to everything' style of opposition annoys me as much as it annoys you, but I'm not quite sure I see the relevance here.

But back to the issue at hand. I have completely forgotton who said what to who and why we are actually argueing/discussing this.  I could spend a few minutes going back over the thread to come up with some tortuous logical oneupmanship, but really, life is too short.


----------



## Elcato (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*

I like the movie idea. Britnet Spears would be about right for my part.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (27 Jan 2004)

*Re: Pay up you cluts.*



> Britnet Spears would be about right for my part.



(Snigger...).


----------



## Mikeyboy (29 Jan 2004)

*fair play*

Fair play to ya murt. I myself am sickened at having to pay for a licence each year, especially as I never watch RTE. (Sky digital only).


----------



## zag (29 Jan 2004)

*Re: fair play*

And you're not sickened by having to pay Sky Digital to have Sky Sports 7 with 2 timeshift variations and repeats every 5 hours ?

z


----------



## US (29 Jan 2004)

*Licence fee*

In all my years, I’ve never actually paid a licence fee. Ireland has one of the highest rates of non-payment in the world at almost 20%.

Like the bin tax is an unfair tax on waste disposal, the licence fee is an unfair tax on communications. Look at the crap that RTE produce, and you’ll see that we’re not getting value for our licence any way. 

As for all this mullarkey of a big fine, they’ve never given me any hassle other than a few threatening notes through the door. Anytime I’ve been doorstepped, I just tell them I’m a visitor there and walk out the door and away for 5 minutes. They’re only lazy civil servants anyway, and aren’t paid on the collection rate, so they have no interest in pursuing it, unless you’re blatant or aggressive.


----------



## Breeze (30 Jan 2004)

*Re: Licence fee*

Unfortunately its the people who don't pay that make it more expensive for those that do.

Anyway what do I want from my TV licence. I'd like RTE to be sold off. I'd like a slimmed down PBS that makes childrens programmes without advertisers ramming stuff into their minds. And I'd like independant investigative journalism/commentary/news on TV and a radio station. That's it. No fair city, eastenders, amercian movies or any movies. etc no pop station, classical music. Even though I like all those things I don't think a tv licence should be paying for them. Wouldn't have to subsidsed all the staff in RTE who do what exactly, and expensive presenters.


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2004)

*Carpetbagger*

Hi Breeze,



> I'd like RTE to be sold off



Does this mean long standing licence holders might get a windfall? If so can I become a carpet bagger?

Ajapale


----------



## Breeze (30 Jan 2004)

*Re: Carpetbagger*

Maybe, but probably wouldn't get much in money. I'd like a Brian Dobson tie and some glasses from Fair city pub.


----------



## N0elC (30 Jan 2004)

*Re: Carpetbagger*

Hi ajapale



> Does this mean long standing licence holders might get a windfall?



Unlikely, as RTE is owned by the government, rather than the individual licence holders. You'd see the windfall indirectly, possibly, through a reduction in the national debt, as with other privatisations.

From a piece of work I did in RTE long ago though, its easy to see why our licence fees are so high. As with most other semi-states, sheltered from competition, money is being wasted everywhere. For instance, Montrose is packed full of accountants and administrators. Also, while the idea of having two national orchestras in this country is an entirely laudable one, I'm not sure that the TV licence fee should be used to fund them.

Quality stations like Channel4 survive without licence fees or other government subvention. Surely, a slimmed down RTE could do likewise.


----------

